# Informing gym of diagnosis



## Colin1976 (Jul 6, 2016)

This probably seems like a silly question but does anyone go to a gym and did you need to inform the instructor's of your diagnosis.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 6, 2016)

The gym at our Leisure Centre, you do, they have about 27 pages of ruddy questions before they let you loose on any of their hallowed equipment!  And so - if something additional happened after you first joined and they'd asked you, you're supposed to tell them.

It is as much in their interests as it is ours - I mean otherwise you could get someone go in who knew they had a heart condition but didn't bother telling them and their kids suing them after they dropped dead on a treadmill!


----------



## Colin1976 (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks for the info trophywench. I have not been for the past couple of months but will inform them when I go back tomorrow morning.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 7, 2016)

You may find that you can get referred free of charge to gym classes / sessions at local council gyms. If that appeals, then ask your GP or look online, searching with name of your local area / council.


----------

